# What price do you put on safety?



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Was flipping through some catalogs last night, and was amazed at the variety and costs of some safety equipment available for woodworking. It got me thinking, what safety items do you think are the bare minimum for a workshop? Are pushblocks an a bit guard enough, or do you require more? Do you put your money where your mouth is?

Do you think that the costs of some of the more expensive safety items are an expense, or an investment? ie overarm blade guards, powered respirators

If money was no object, what safety item would you rush out to get?

Just some thoughts, curious to hear from others.


----------



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

Think of
Trip to emergency room $ ?
Plastic surgeon $ ?
Eye operation $ ?
Respiratory therapist $ ?
And etcetera $ ?
The cost of safety equipment really is not much at all. If you are using a table saw i would say basiclly you would need the following - a pusher, featfer board, splitter with anti kick pawls, blade guard and safety glasses.
For the router table - router bit guard, pusher, hearing protection and safety glasses.
A dust mask should be used whenever dust is generated. these are some of the basic safety devises, there are more.
One of the best safety devises are the heads on our shoulders.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

I have something to add. Do not wear gloves or baggy Clothes no matter how hot or cold it is. A friend of mine found out the hard way about wearing gloves and baggy clothes with his drill press and Table saw. He now has a mangled fingers on one hand and has a scar on his right arm from the saw blade. He now has the guards back on his table saw and no longer wears gloves or long sleeves around his powered wood working tools. Just my 2 cents. Always safety first.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

OK I will put my 2 cents worth in. 

Since woodworking is a hobby with me it is not that critical that ANY project get done that quickly or on time that I ever work when I not mental fit to do it. If I'm on meds that make me sleepy..... I got only a couple hours of sleep last night..... I'm distracted from some cause..... 

If you are having one of those days where you trip over the dog, put orange juice on your oatmeal, spill your coffee on your newspaper this may not be the best day to be using power tools.....

What I'm saying is an alert you is the best safety equipment you have. Stay focused....those distractions will get you everytime.

Ed


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

I would like to expand a little on reible's point. I have a tv in my shop, and last year my favorite NFL team was playing on the tube. That "little distraction" nearly cost me a finger on my table saw. I felt more stupid than pain, but it could have been the other way around.
Kevin


----------



## RBA (Nov 12, 2005)

*Rusty Bits*

I had a roof leaking and a lot of my router bits were soaked. And now that the roof is fixed and I started to go though my bits and discovered that they all had minor to sever rust on them. I was able to clean most of the rust off of the bits but my common sense is telling me to throw these two bits outs and get new ones.
There is some pitting on the shanks below the cutting heads which is a satey concern I have about them. I most likely should just get new ones since these bits spin at 28,000rpm's! What are others thoughts?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Like you mentioned, it depends on the severity of the rust. I think that most of the ones with bearings should have the bearings inspected and replaced as needed. The shanks, depending on what the shape of them to begin with was, _should_ be OK if there is just a couple of shallow pits, but still plenty of meat for the collet to grab on to. However, Woodcraft regularly puts a handful of standard router bits on sale for $5 each, a great argument for replacing your bits.

You are right, and the old saying "when in doubt, throw it out" applies to router bits as well as to leftovers in the refrigerator. I'd hate to hear of someone losing an eye over a $20 router bit.

Sorry for you lost investment, but it does give your significant other an idea for Christmas presents!


----------



## Stu in Tokyo Japan (Feb 11, 2005)

The best safety advice I could hope to give would to make a practice run first, with the power unplugged. That and make sure, DARN sure that you are standing in the right place, and your body is in a nice balanced position.

Safety is about 95% between the ears.

Cheers!


----------



## RBA (Nov 12, 2005)

*Bearings*

KP91 You made a good point " bearing" 
As a matter a fact I was looking at these bearings on the bits that I was able to clean up and notice the type of bearing that was used made sense for it's application. There are three style of roller bearings that I have used alot of that are manufactured but there are others styles as well. But these three I know, 1. Is open on both sides, Which would not work in this application but is made the same. 2. Has two shields on both sides which would work for a little while but would stop after the wood dust made it's way inside the bearing. 3. This is the one I notice is on the bits I have (SSR- 3ZZ) and it makes the most practical sense to be used which is Sheilded and Sealed on both sides which should last the longest for it prevents dust from getting into the bearing longer. If this bearing is well made should last a very long time. But I recommend checking the bearing before using it for smoothness. I have seen even these small bearring fly apart and it is not pretty. To check them while pushing down slightly, turn the bearing both directions and be careful around the cutter. Any sign of roughness in either direction I recommend replacing it. Who can stop a bullet without kevlar?


----------



## the_starwarrior (Mar 9, 2005)

Saftey? Whats that? ... The first thing I took off, was the Guard for my table saw.
Sometimes, I got "bit", most times not.. the last, I was helping my son with an Architech project, from school and I must have been sleepy or something, and ran the palm of my hand over the saw.. OUCH! They were more concerned over it, than I was... I didnt need stitches, or, actually, I wouldnt go to the hospital, just put a bandade on it...and forgot about it...

Never had an accident on my router yet... Or, any other thing, that I recall, but, been using that table saw forever it seems.... 

Now, with this lathe... I am waiting for a face shield before going on, because its a new thing to me, and that thing, I am a wee bit scared of using it, with out one...
I can imagine one of those tools in my jaw, or stomach, or something breaking off...not a pleasant thought...Jesse


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd have to say the best "safety item" would be.... common sense.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I say this , I all ways wear safty glasses,and hearing protection,and my (north cfr-1 dust mask). But let it be known that if you have to stop and think (is this safe) Than you can bet your last doller that it is not. THINK that what it is all about.
Learning Herb


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

reible said:


> OK I will put my 2 cents worth in.
> 
> Since woodworking is a hobby with me it is not that critical that ANY project get done that quickly or on time that I ever work when I not mental fit to do it. If I'm on meds that make me sleepy..... I got only a couple hours of sleep last night..... I'm distracted from some cause.....
> 
> ...


I'd also add (as a hobbyist) "In the mood". Deadlines are for a business not the hobbyist. I wood work for fun. If I quit having fun (frustration for example) I quit. I do better work safer and ruin less lumber that way.

Cheers!
CB


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

I almost forgot! Turn the stereo down low enough to hear your power tools!!!


----------



## carolinchicago (Mar 31, 2010)

reible said:


> If you are having one of those days where you trip over the dog, put orange juice on your oatmeal, spill your coffee on your newspaper this may not be the best day to be using power tools.....


Oh my yes! There is always something less hazardous to accomplish. Sort some paperwork.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, today i used a lot of tools in a way that most people would consider dangerous, but if you know that going in, and use your head, you can come out the other side unscathed. I'd love to have a workshop full of the 'right tools for the job', but I don't, so I improvise. I know my limits, and as a professional juggler I'm blessed with excellent hand eye coordination and fast reflexes !!!

So, in summation, my brain is the safety equipment I use the most, and thankfully I never paid a cent for it.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

Well I will admit that not using a safety appliance on any tool is not as bad as trying to beat a train to a road crossing but you still lose when you're fighting a table saw or router........etc


----------



## irvin00 (Feb 14, 2010)

As a hobbyist, I remain reasonably fearful of some tools like the table saw and router. It serves me well.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> As a hobbyist, I remain reasonably fearful of some tools like the table saw and router


+1 and add the rest of the tools in my shop and at work to that list.


----------



## r32 (Feb 19, 2010)

I won't go around any garage or heavy tools, wood, etc. without solid workshoes/boots on my feet.

And I'm have built a habit over the years to never leave electrical cords dangling off the edge of the table (in case they get snagged while walking by) and I also set any tools in the very center or far away from the edge of a table or bench as possible to prevent accidental shove to ground. These habits have served me very well over the years.

I also love eye protection and breather if I am doing anything that stirs up dust. I have bad enough lungs already being born with severe asthma. I don't need any bubinga getting in there roughing things up further.


----------



## rwalkerphl (Apr 4, 2010)

I lost just over an inch of my right index finger when I had a kick back on a tablesaw. Blade was too high, and I was in a rush... I now have Grippers, and wont do anything on the tablesaw with out them. I always wear safety glasses, and always triple check everything before working. I always test on off cuts before I cut or route now.

To all of you who say you don't use safety equipment, be very careful. My little mishap caused over $20,000 in medical bills. I count myself as having good common sense, but a momentary lapse of thought it got away from me.

Remember, tools don't cause accidents, its the improper use of them...

Corry to be preachy, but having been there, I wouldn't want anyone else to go there.

Robin.


----------



## pinghenglin505 (Jul 23, 2010)

i think if money is not the objest,i would take my hands' safety for priority, because they are so dangerous in my every day works.


----------

